# Der ''In-der-Versenkung'' Thread zum Mitmachen



## Apus72 (25 Juni 2016)

Geht's euch auch so ? Manchmal fällt einem jemand ein von dem man dachte : 
''Wow, wenn die erstmal erwachsen ist dann geht's richtig los mit der Karriere !''
Und komischerweise passiert wenig bis garnichts... leider !!!

Wer fällt euch da ein ? Freue mich auf Antworten (am besten mit Bildern  )

Ich fang mal an mit : Mackenzie Rosman  
Talentiert, supersüss, hübsch ... und trotzdem in der Versenkung :angry:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Juni 2016)

Wenn wir schon bei 7th Heaven sind fällt mir da eher Beverley Mitchell ein.
Die fand ich damals :drip:


----------



## DRAGO (25 Juni 2016)

Naja vielleicht hat sie zu wenig Skandale für Hollywood.
Zitat: ''Wow, wenn die erstmal erwachsen ist dann geht's richtig los mit der Karriere !''
So hab ich auch gedacht und find es sehr schade das man von ihr so gut wie nichts hört und sieht.


----------



## SAMO (28 Juni 2016)

Beverley Mitchell fand ich auch lecker!


----------

